# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Лечение сервера от вирусов.

## Роман Милюшкевич

Добрый день. На сервере лежит 10 сайтов. На всех сайтах лежат непонятные файлы. Ресурсы сервера всё время полностью заняты(количество процессов, виртуальная и физическая память), хотя раньше такого не было. CMS сайтов Wordpress 4 и Modx Revo 2.3.2
Ниже привожу ссылки на эти файлы:
http://pastebin.com/SBkyZ5EM
http://pastebin.com/irDy5kY1
http://pastebin.com/AQwv5QkQ
http://pastebin.com/ByXE5TtK
http://pastebin.com/XuVvQFNz
http://pastebin.com/Lary6ijf
http://pastebin.com/5hYv8Rzf
http://pastebin.com/1m5ZxEz6

Эксплоиты:
http://pastebin.com/L1TXAJRV
http://pastebin.com/zpJFUq5p
http://pastebin.com/2RqyBBr9

И интересный файл jquery.so

Возможно ли такое, что с помощью эксплойтов библиотека jquery.so установилась, теперь сидит в памяти, грузит сервер и размножает зловредные файлы, т.к. файлы после удаления появляются заново? Есть ли тут вина хостера, в том, что на сервере удалось запустить эксплойт и поместить библиотеку в память? Как с этим бороться? Где искать причину заражения?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## winstrool

а на приложенный файл, решил глянуть исходники АВ сразу среагировал как на Linux/Roopre.A троянская программа т.е, тут уже все ясно, ищите специалиста!

----------


## winstrool

ПС, писал вам уже об этой проблеме

----------

